# Help icd-9 for cardiotoxicity



## VALERIET (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the code for this


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 14, 2009)

Bydefinition cardiotoxicity [damage to heart muscle by toxicity] that is cardiomyopathy by toxic leads 425.9


----------

